# Camper sticker design made for my dad his camper!



## Vince Blok (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey Camper Community!

My name is Vince Blok, an artist and life long camper enthousiast.
Ever since I was young we'd go on holiday with a self build camper and have a good time on the road and in the wild (and the occasionally road rage dad mom arguing)

Lately my dad made a new camper and decided to let me design an artwork for the sides of the vehicle. This was a dream come true! 

On the road we would see campers with sticker designs on the side and I would think, all the stickers are the same generic image reused and unimaginative.
So this opportunity I took by storm and started to create this subtile but story telling illustrator for my parents their R.V.

I'm really happy with the end result and thats why I wanted to share it with a enthusiastic camper community!

If anyone is wondering how we have done it and if this is possible for your camper feel free too contact me at [email protected] 



















I do not mean this to be an advertisement, just an artist happy with the result of a dad and son collaboration. 

With kind regards, Vince Blok and Peter Blok. 

Vince Blok - Illustrator en beeldhouwer - "Hidden Kingdom"


----------

